# timeshares in ocean city,md



## elainar (Aug 22, 2012)

why is ocean city,md so difficult in purchasing an oceanfront timeshare. would like saint tropez 3 bedroom love ocean city but not to many timeshare units


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought all the units were oceanview?  Seriously, you want to buy here? :ignore: Other than the proximity to the beach, why?  I saw a Thanksgiving Week 3/2 for about $2K.  Should be getting their 2013 MF pretty soon - if you are intent keep looking, I suspect there will be some sellers....


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Most TS's in OC, MD are bayside or oceanside not Oceanfront.  St. Tropez, boardwalk one (only studios), and SeaTime are the only ones that are ocean front even though the views may be more ocean view.  It shouldn't be a problem to find an off season unit.  Summer intervals go in the $2000-8000 depending on the size and week.  The lower end of the scale is for studios and one bedrooms.   Even the bayside and oceanside in season weeks go for fairly high especially in the resorts with the lower MF's.  I've never stayed at St Tropez but the picture on Interval make it look nicer than most of the others that trade through RCI which are all 2 star at best.  

Good luck at finding what you are looking for.


----------



## esk444 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a feeling you aren't seeing a big inventory because there aren't a lot of summer weeks, but they have a great value.  OC has a very short tourist season, basically late June to Labor Day.  It is very expensive to vacation there during this time period, as even motels charge very high rates.

That makes the summer weeks very valuable and easy to rent if they don't use them.  In fact, most of the management companies will handle the renting for a commission, so you don't even have to put in much effort to do it.  So having a summer week isn't a burden like other timeshares that owners get bored of. 

Also, I know a few of the timeshares in OC are actually mostly quartershares or require you to buy a paired off-season week to get a summer week.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 27, 2012)

*This listing recently closed on eBay.  I was shocked how high it went*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30076460124...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_472wt_1186

This was for a studio unit at Boardwalk One


----------



## esk444 (Aug 28, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> that was for the mid August week [ok] AND a float in Winter [oh boy].
> I have a beach block mid July 3BR that I'd let go for that price!



You might want to talk to one of the several real estate brokers that handles timeshares in OC.  I'm pretty sure you could sell a 3BR July week pretty easily for that price.  

I get the Sea Time 3BR resale list and they mostly list for $15K to $20K and go for about half that.

-Ed


----------



## ml855 (Aug 30, 2012)

We owned a 3 BR unit at Saint Tropez until we decided to purchase our own condo, so we let the Saint Tropez unit go.  We had a October week, which we really enjoyed.

Saint Tropez is very nice, but be careful when they say ocean front or ocean view.  There is a building in front of Saint Tropez which takes the view away from several units.  If the view is important then make sure you pick a higher unit (on floor 4) where you can look at the beach/ocean over the front building.  Plus, if you are facing Saint Tropez the units to the right are clear of the building and has a good view overlooking the pool.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 1, 2012)

We stayed at the St Tropez for a week in May of 2011 in a 3 Bedroom unit.  Since I had trouble finding pictures of the resort when looking into it for an exchange I took several pictures when there to give people an idea of what the views looked like and what units were blocked by the small condo in front of it.  See my May 2011 review on TUG and pictures at 
https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/OceanCityMDMay6132011#

Greg

View from beach  (the St Tropez is the larger bldg behind the smaller bldg).  A smaller 2 story building in front (Hawaian Sun) blocks the left half of the resorts first and second floor units of St Tropez Condos.  Unit 305 is on 2nd from top and 1st from left hand side (3rd floor)







View from unit 305  (you can see over the Hawaian Sun bldg.)















View looking up and down beach in front of St Tropez condos.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 1, 2012)

elainar said:


> why is ocean city,md so difficult in purchasing an oceanfront timeshare. would like saint tropez 3 bedroom love ocean city but not to many timeshare units




 I sold one in June...3 bedroom,  July 4th,  end unit unobstructed ocean view. They are hard to come buy and there are only like 20 units or something like that....you should contact a broker in oc as they know where the invnetory is. I sold mine through a broker...took less than a week.  its a sought after week. I probably should have asked  more, in retrospect.  There was no negotiation and sold for the listing price.

If it matters to you, make sure you know the exact unit you are buying and if its an unobstructed ocean view. There are some units with partially blocked views.

Opps posted before I read the whole thread, so the issue of obstruction has been well-covered.


----------

